# ipad et carte sim



## jean-marie.ferran (27 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir
je viens d installer une carte sim dans mon Ipad (forfait 1 mois sans engagement )

Si j ai bien compris dés que j utilise mon ipad je me connecte au fai et je consomme mon forfait même si je ne vais pas sur internet .

Y a t il un moyen pour pouvoir se connecter que a la demande et de savoir ou on en est de son temps de connection ?

d avance merci

jm


----------



## arbaot (27 Juin 2011)

pour qu'il ne se connecte pas met le en "mode avion"
en "mode avion" le wifi reste accessible&#8230;


----------



## jean-marie.ferran (28 Juin 2011)

Merci , ça fonctionne .

jm


----------



## akamatzuken (28 Juin 2011)

Heu, perso, du moment que je ne lance pas safari, une appli ayant besoin d'une connexion, mes mails ou un téléchargement  rien n'est debité de mon forfait data.


----------



## arbaot (30 Juin 2011)

et pour les notifications?


----------

